# 24" Sears Spyder - help ID'ing the year?



## PLERR (Jun 9, 2021)

Well, I'm going to join in the chorus of folks trying to nail down the year of their Sears muscle bikes. I really did try. The Murray Serial Number Project here on the CABE, Wishbookweb, Google... I came close on Wishbookweb, but no exact match.

The S/N is *502456220178585*.

I know *502* is Sears. I'm feeling confident that the catalog number is *45622*. So the remaining digits, *0178585*, must be the consecutive unit number. Unit numbers are usually six digit, so the 0 may indicate something else, but I don't know for sure.

Features that may help identify the year are the SR style headbadge, the seat style, the triple stripe on the seat tube, and the chain guard. Rear tire is a Sears Allstate redline. I'm hoping it's original.

The sissy bar is a later addition, but any info on the vintage of that piece would also be appreciated.

Thanks,
E=-)


----------

